# Dormy Hotel



## mr_bones (Dec 3, 2006)

THis has been posted elsewhere but thought you lot might appreciate it!

This Saturday i met up with Rookinella to see 'The Dormy' Hotel in Bournemouth, along with another exploring friend. The site is deceptively big with the main part of the building having been extended in every direction over the years, along with many separate buildings. The setting is much calmer than most Urbex hotspots, being well established and covered in Ivy.

We had a great explore, covering a lot of ground including the previously illusive swimming pool. Although this site is relatively low risk, the pool has been utilised by the local BMX bikers and skateboarders which meant that area was quite busy - but we minded our own business and so did they! 

Much of the site has fallen into a dire state of repair considering that at somepoint in 2004 the site was functioning as a 4 star hotel, however much remains untouched and despite much modernisation the wood panelling and fireplaces remind you of its overall age.

We also uncovered a function hall complete with stage, sound and lighting with a small projection booth. 

There was also someone very nearby with 2 dogs and a whistle, judging by the way the dog chased me and then ran back to its owner i would say there was some training going on there.

Pics......


----------



## shutler7 (Dec 23, 2008)

amazing find, and i love the shots, would this be the dormy hotel, New Road-Fermdown


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 23, 2008)

Blimey, that's a blast from the past! I remember replying to this post 'elsewhere', before discovering DP.  
Good to have another look at it though.


----------



## Lost935 (Dec 27, 2008)

I went here, also with Rooks & R.Andy. Cool explore, wonder whats left! We were there on the day the swimming pool was finally boarded up with steel sheets.

Lost935


----------



## LiamCH (Dec 27, 2008)

What happened to Rookinella? I haven't heard anything from her in a while, and it says her account is disabled.


----------



## Lost935 (Dec 29, 2008)

still active on the other site so allive and well I guess


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2009)

mr_bones said:


>



Is that the beastie boys?

Brilliant site, love it. Must have been quite a classy place in it's day, wonder why it closed?


----------

